# Want to help me shop?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like Patricia, her movement looks smooth, their description seems like she has a cool head on her. I would prefer to see her ridden although since she's green.

Zander seems like he would be a nice choice if you could deal with the difference in height since he is only 15.1 or so.

Overall if money weren't that big of a deal I'd go for Aleena. She just seems to have that overall "wow" factor to her. (In all honesty I'll probably be dreaming of this one tonight!)


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Aleena is nice. Not only is she gorgeous, but she has nice movement. She seems to have a kind eye and a friendly way of going - I think she would be a great horse because she would look after you, while being able to work at whatever level you wanted her to. She looks steady and she'll help build up your confidence without holding you back. She's pricey, but I think she's well worth the cost. 

Sanjo Spirit also caught my eye. She's flashy and friendly looking. I don't know if she'd be the best choice if you wanted to focus on dressage, but if you're staying in the lower levels, she might be great. Reading her description, I see that she's done a lot. Broodmares, working cows, jumping... she's multi talented and seems like she'd be pretty calm and cool. Another great confidence builder while being quite budget friendly. She is, however, a little smaller than you wanted.

My overall pick? Rena. The first thing that caught my attention was how similar she looks to Vanna. Her videos show a nice, smart mover and a very workmanlike attitude. She looks good, she seems intelligent and she has a natural flair for dressage. She's flashy without being loud and I think that would be beneficial in a dressage arena. If I was shopping, I'd be inquiring about her.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I know I can't afford Rena, if the price isn't there it will be bigm and she is a nice mare.
Strictly shopping in the herd reduction sale only, unless a small lottery win arrives in the next week or so


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is something about Parker that draws me to him...but he's very green and they don't have vid of him under saddle. Then again, that may just be my stock horse eye that likes him LOL.

If you'd give me a year, I will have a 2 year old Perch/paint that should mature to 16.2, guaranteed big movement, and green broke that I would part with for free just to know that he would be going to a good home :wink:.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What about that cross you were posting in other thread? I thought that one was nice looking (and right price). Personally I liked Parker and Big Dreams (I didn't even look for those pricey ones).

But(!) I'm pretty positive you can go up to the training level and may be all way up to 1st on Gilmore.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I know I can't afford Rena, if the price isn't there it will be bigm and she is a nice mare.
> Strictly shopping in the herd reduction sale only, unless a small lottery win arrives in the next week or so


If I win the lottery, I will buy Rena for you in exchange for the right to come and snuggle Ace and Angel anytime I want. Deal?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> If you'd give me a year, I will have a 2 year old Perch/paint that should mature to 16.2, guaranteed big movement, and green broke that I would part with for free just to know that he would be going to a good home :wink:.


ROFL, I may just hold you to that, sounds just about right



kitten_Val said:


> What about that cross you were posting in other thread? I thought that one was nice looking (and right price). Personally I liked Parker and Big Dreams (I didn't even look for those pricey ones).
> 
> But(!) I'm pretty positive you can go up to the training level and may be all way up to 1st on Gilmore.


The guy on the other thread IS totally awesome but the price is totally awful, she is asking $4 500, which if he had some experience would not be to bad, but totally unbroke, not so much.

I'm sure Gilmore could make it, but riding Bert has converted me to bigger horses, I may just ride him and Bert for another year, then go steal smrobs big guy



Courtney said:


> If I win the lottery, I will buy Rena for you in exchange for the right to come and snuggle Ace and Angel anytime I want. Deal?


You have a deal my friend, :lol:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello there fellow Saskatchewanite! 

I don't know where you cross your "green" line buuuuuut this guy is puuuuurdy:
Prove Your Love Rebel, 2009 Thoroughbred (Cross) Red Roan Gelding - for sale

And I just like the resume of this guy:
Pasqualiprescription, 2001 AQHA blue roan Gelding - for sale


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I like sanjo spirit, something about him just caught my eye, Id buy him in a heartbeat if I could


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> The guy on the other thread IS totally awesome but the price is totally awful, she is asking $4 500, which if he had some experience would not be to bad, but totally unbroke, not so much.
> 
> I'm sure Gilmore could make it, but riding Bert has converted me to bigger horses, I may just ride him and Bert for another year, then go steal smrobs big guy


OMG! $4500 for the unbroke cross! I though it was something like $1-2K range (I didn't check the last pages of the thread so missed on price). Yeah, that's way too much IMHO. 

Hey, my qh is just 14'3 and I'm 5'9"+. :wink: So it's definitely not something about having a "big" or "fancy" horse. Personally I really liked your ride at the show on Mr G, but in any case good luck on finding the one you like.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> Hello there fellow Saskatchewanite!
> 
> I don't know where you cross your "green" line buuuuuut this guy is puuuuurdy:
> Prove Your Love Rebel, 2009*Thoroughbred (Cross)*Red Roan*Gelding - for sale
> ...


HI QHR, the tb cross is nice but to far on the green side, and the blue roan would be a wonderful partner for sure, but not what I'm looking for he is an awesome horse though.



kitten_Val said:


> OMG! $4500 for the unbroke cross! I though it was something like $1-2K range (I didn't check the last pages of the thread so missed on price). Yeah, that's way too much IMHO.
> 
> Hey, my qh is just 14'3 and I'm 5'9"+. :wink: So it's definitely not something about having a "big" or "fancy" horse. Personally I really liked your ride at the show on Mr G, but in any case good luck on finding the one you like.


LOL I get that size isn't everything, but for me it's a comfort thing.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

The first one to catch my eye was Zaniah, I absolutely love her! Breeder Direct Warmblood Andalusian Dressage Hunter Jumper For Sale Val Sanford (306) 242-5099 Saskatchewan Canada Canadian Warmbloods I haven't looked at any of the others, I scrolled down the list and she was my pic of first impressions and then watching her video I just love her!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like Parker and Bravo.
Both have the flashy movement and look like well built horses. I personally like Bravo just a tad more (and I'm not really a fan of colored horses) just because I can see hunter in him and he seems solid u/s.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmm updated info, Parker sounds like a total sweetheart, laid back solid reliable type of guy. Patricia is reckoned to have the better movement but has some soreness that the vet is investigating


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

GH you should keep a watch on the FB page Canadian horses for sale.Always something new being posted> There is a couple on there now from Sask.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

blush said:


> I really like Parker and Bravo.
> Both have the flashy movement and look like well built horses. I personally like Bravo just a tad more (and I'm not really a fan of colored horses) just because I can see hunter in him and he seems solid u/s.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I agree with Bravo.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Painted Pastures, thanks I've just signed up.

Parker is the current favorite, but someone else is interested, so we may lose him, I simply can't buy anything until I sell some.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I also like Bravo and Handyman. Hope you'll get Parker though. :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know I don't think I'd actually looked at Bravo before, he is handsome, and I LOVE his movement, but he may be just a little small


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I personally think Bravo will grow.  I've got a thing about not riding little horse's either but my guy was 15hh at 4 and now he's 16.2hh at 6.  so I have faith this "little" guy may not turn out to be so little. Plus he's built pretty solidly and will probably take up your leg quite well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonders if GH wants to trade a Hanoverian for a couple of fluffy haffies....

I think you & the G Man make a great pair but certainly understand your reasons for looking. I'm clueless about dressage or I'd join the search.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmmm.... If 15.1 is what they measured now I doubt he'll go into 16 indeed. He's 5 coming 6. 

Handyman is 16 hh though. Not as nice movement as Bravo, but I liked him (although have to say I don't like paints much).


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a bit undecided about paints, some are beautiful, but not something I hanker after, but I certainly would not reject a prospect that hit every button because of it's color


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I do doubt if he'll get a whole lot taller,but he certainly moves like & gives the impression of being a bigger horse. Still Wouldn't hurt to ask about him see if they have measured him recently or string tested him.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

paintedpastures said:


> I do doubt if he'll get a whole lot taller,but he certainly moves like & gives the impression of being a bigger horse. Still Wouldn't hurt to ask about him see if they have measured him recently or string tested him.



Smaller horses are easier to mount and it isn't so far to the ground.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

At that price I could get a couple of months put on him


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> Smaller horses are easier to mount and it isn't so far to the ground.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


When you are bucked off it hurts equally bad whether it's 14'3 qh or 16 hanoverian. :wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> When you are bucked off it hurts equally bad whether it's 14'3 qh or 16 hanoverian. :wink:



True but not on a simply fall off. 

Also If you are the type that needs a stool to get on a 15:2 hh horse or having any trouble just getting on a horse, I would not be getting a large one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I suppose it all depends on what a person is comfortable on, and teh size of the person.

It's no secret that I struggle to be anything other than big, so I feel more comfortable on a bigger solid horse, so it's more than the temporary mounting issue, and more about a partner who will be suitable for me through thick and thin.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> True but not on a simply fall off.
> 
> Also If you are the type that needs a stool to get on a 15:2 hh horse or having any trouble just getting on a horse, I would not be getting a large one.


When I was younger, I wouldn't ride anything smaller then 16h. I'm older and I don't heal as well anymore. Since I switched to Western, I prefer the 15h - 15.2h horse. With my back problems and such, I find they are easier to get on, not as far to come off, but I still like to use a block when possible just to make it easier. I'm ~200lb and 5'10" so it isn't a matter of weight, just convenience and to take the pressure off my spine.

I've turned down very suitable 16h horses just due to size.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm 5'9+, my horse is 14'3 and I use the block to get on every time. Partially because I'm afraid the saddle will slip, partially because I have back issues at times.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 5'1" tall, nunya bidness what I weigh, and I've been using a mounting block since I was 30 y/o. 

I had a bad riding wreck that tore up the muscles and ligaments in my lower back and pelvis, which makes it very difficult for me to mount even a short horse from the ground. It was either buy a mounting block or stop riding, and I didn't even_ consider_ the second option. :wink:

If I have to dismount or have an -ahem- _unplanned_ dismount out on the trail, as long as I can find something on which to stand to give me even a 2" boost, I can remount.

My tallest riding horse is 15.2 h, and my shortest is 14.2 h. I use a mounting block for both. Besides, it's easier on a horse's back if you're not wrenching them to the side to mount from the ground _regardless_ of your weight.


----------

